# 100 pullups/ chin ups



## Billie7 (Apr 20, 2007)

Have any of you tried doing pullups/chin ups for time?  I tried it the other day and did 100 in 18.45 minutes.  It's not great, but way better than I thought I would do.....


----------



## danny81 (Apr 20, 2007)

congratulations. better than alot of people.


----------



## kinkery (Apr 20, 2007)

was that with your palms facing you? idk i could prolly do 100 in 8-10mins or faster. 10mins top.


----------



## NordicNacho (Apr 20, 2007)

hardcore,  thats good, pull ups are the upper body  equivalent of a squat.  one buff lady


----------



## Billie7 (Apr 20, 2007)

kinkery said:


> was that with your palms facing you? idk i could prolly do 100 in 8-10mins or faster. 10mins top.



I did both, more chin ups than pullups, but pullups are still real hard for me.  I can do 5-7 chins to 2-3 pullups.  At the end of the 100 I was doing singles of pullups and 3-4 on chin ups.

If you can do 100 in less than 10 minutes, than that Is Awesome!...


----------



## Witchblade (Apr 20, 2007)

I don't think I've ever done more than 50 vertical pulling reps in one day.


----------



## MCx2 (Apr 20, 2007)

I think it would take me 25-30 minutes to do 100.


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 20, 2007)

Billie7 said:


> Have any of you tried doing pullups/chin ups for time?  I tried it the other day and did 100 in 18.45 minutes.  It's not great, but way better than I thought I would do.....



That's impressive. Way to go!!


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 20, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> I think it would take me 25-30 hours to do 100.


----------



## MCx2 (Apr 20, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


>





Ya know, now that I think about it. It probably would. I'd get to about 50-60 and need at least a days rest to do the next 40.


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 20, 2007)

^ me too actually. Id just go to total failure i think, haha.


----------

